# Save Steve Irwins' Wildlife Reserve



## madelene (Aug 24, 2006)

Its a petition to stop mining on Steve Irwins wildlife reserve in Queensland Northern Australia
Save Steve's Place 

Sorry if its already been posted up but I just came across it on another forum.


----------



## Pouchie (Feb 9, 2008)

Signed!


----------



## gaz0123 (Aug 19, 2008)

Signed!


----------



## Declan123 (Dec 29, 2007)

Signed and Confirmed

This is horrific


----------



## Reptile-Gal (Sep 5, 2008)

Signed! How sick is that?


----------



## Pleco07 (Aug 15, 2007)

Signed


----------



## lynneowen1 (Jun 5, 2008)

signed i luved this guy:flrt:you gotta confirm through your email address for this to count!


----------



## sandmatt (Oct 25, 2008)

Whats the world come to? it wouldnt have happened if he was alive.


----------



## StevenPeri (Oct 3, 2008)

signed


----------



## rob-stl-07 (Jun 3, 2007)

signed



but it still makes me angry :censor:


----------



## Lucifus (Aug 30, 2007)

sandmatt said:


> Whats the world come to? it wouldnt have happened if he was alive.


I think thats why they are doing it now.

Signed.


----------



## sulcata2big (Nov 7, 2007)

signed


----------



## Paul Chase (Mar 7, 2007)

signed and confirmed


----------



## madelene (Aug 24, 2006)

Sorry forgot to add that you need to confirm it...but its worth doing to have the petition legally recognised.


----------



## Ecologica (Oct 14, 2008)

Signed and confirmed.


----------



## kaimarion (Dec 31, 2007)

Signed and Confirmed.


----------



## reptile_man_08 (Jan 14, 2008)

Signed and confirmed...What an insult to all his work:bash:


----------



## Lizard Loft (Mar 1, 2008)

Signed!!!

a link to this thread should be posted on every section of the forum!!


----------



## sparkle (Mar 21, 2007)

SIGNED and confirmed

can someone ask a mod or t-bo to sticky it maybe


----------



## Anna89 (Sep 18, 2008)

signed and verified!! loved that man!! was watching him earlier! everyday at 1pm on animal planet and 2pm on plus one! someone sticky this please! petitions work!!!

Anna.


----------



## aceboidz (Jul 25, 2008)

signed and confirmed!


----------



## martin day (May 18, 2006)

signed


----------

